# Sterilisation reversal Operation booked 19/11/07 Cancelled today



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello Friends
I am so pleased today i have managed to bring my sterilisation reversal forward to the 19th November from December I'm very scared but can't wait to have it done now .Its been very stressfull and at times wonder if i am doing the right thing or choosing the right consultant /hospital etc  I also was thinking of having it done by key hole surgery but the hospital i phoned (one of the best in London)never got back to me so i thought its not meant to be and my success rate will be higher open surgery .What a dilemma for a girl  .So as you can imagine the sooner the better i need to move on now .I am going on my first ever trip abroad to Malta in a couple of days so going to relax  Thanks to everyone who has supported me on the site and in the chat rooms it has helped me to make decisions and feel supported  
                                                                               wouldbegreat


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

I went on my first holiday abroad  to Malta and just before i came home i got  ill.I have a bad cold and its on my chest at the moment so only just over a week to go if i am not better by Thursday i will have to cancel my operation it gutting                           wouldbegreat


----------



## twinkletoes80 (Jan 5, 2007)

hi lainey,

just wondering how is your cold is i hope all is still well with you being able to have the op, just quick one i went shopping all day yesterday and apart from bit of aching it was fine so not bad after 13 days  after the op.


em xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

lainey = sorry you had to cancel the op but can understand you dh being worried.
can you not have ivf instead - i know my donor was sterlised but she still had EC
just a thought I don't really know enough about it.
good luck 
take care
susie


----------

